# BMW 130i teaser:-)



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

BMW 130i - 50/50 edition.
Full thread will follow shortly


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't wait for the full writeup. Quite a messy job it seems from the small video.


----------

